# Visitor from the UK



## MOJO (Jan 30, 2018)

We have just recieved our ten year visa allowing up to six months per stay.
We plan to set up a Montana LLC to purchase a RV and tour the USA many times.
However I am now thinking a trailer with tow car may be a cheaper option.
It all depends on finding out if RVs use campsites most of the time.If so,then the trailer gives us a car to explore .
What are your thoughts please.


----------



## DanKearney (Jan 31, 2018)

In your case, you want to explore.  So I would agree that a travel trailer would fit you better.  You can set up camp and then spend a few days traveling around in the car to visit.  With a motor home, you have to pack up everything each time you need to go somewhere.  In my case, I have a very short Class C (less than 6m), but I pull a small flatbed trailer behind it with one or two motorbikes for local travel.

BTW, I've camped in a few UK camping parks, be prepared for a big step down in quality over here.

Cheers,

Dan K.


----------

